# Knob Tailed Gecko Thread



## knobtailedgecko (Jun 28, 2011)

all information will be great! 
i dont need the information but i feel bad for the people that do so this is information for all the people who want to learn about these species... i know i didnt find much information so i hope use do thankyou!


+ im getting a levis in a month   OMG IM SO HAPPY.... do you get to see them in the day much?

cheers samuel


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

lol how's the new book?


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 28, 2011)

^ yeah, you have the book why do you need this now? anyway.. Nope i hardly see mine


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 28, 2011)

Being nocturnal, you'll hardly see them in daylight hours. 
If you have a red night light you'll see them active through the night. 
Mine (amyae) are most active just after dark. I've never kept levis so can't comment on them.
They are unreal to watch when you drop some food in for them.
Geckos are not really amenable to handling, I only ever handle mine when cleaning the enclosure etc. and even then it's only to briefly move them to a holding tub, then back again.


----------



## knobtailedgecko (Jun 28, 2011)

the book is still being shipped over so yeah  and do they get scared when you hold them?


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

knobtailedgecko said:


> the book is still being shipped over so yeah  and do they get scared when you hold them?



Im sorry but are you pulling our chains?? Your opening post says you don't need the info but it's for others then you ask, Do they get scared when you handle them... Hmm something doesn't add up here for mine.


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Depends, but it stresses them out.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 28, 2011)

did google search, the very first thing that came up is a care sheet with heaps of info on housing breeding, feeding etc...


----------



## beeman (Jun 28, 2011)

knobtailedgecko said:


> the book is still being shipped over so yeah  and do they get scared when you hold them?



Geckos in general are a look and dont play with critter !
Now if you knew about them as you stated you would already know this :shock:


----------



## knobtailedgecko (Jun 28, 2011)

i do know this stuff but some things im not an expert on. and i have read about this gecko and i have found that information but i would like to double check if what im reading is correct so i just double check with the people on this forum


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel bad piling on, so I won't, other than noting that I won't, and just move along to answer the Question IME.

I have never seen my levis out during the day, and only occasionally at night. When I do catch them out at night, they freeze, and I have to follow suit. After a while, they finally decide that you are not a threat, and go about their business. They will come out for crickets when I'm there if they are hungry.

Contrasting this with Diplodactylus vittatus, only contrast I have in my limited experience, who are out more at night than day, but are happy to move about in front of me no worries.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 28, 2011)

Knob tailed are you in Melbourne?


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, fill in your location Sam! 

It's exciting when you're gonna get some new gex.... Is your enclosure all setup yet? Maybe you could grab some pics of it for us if so. Everyone likes pics


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you considered a Bearded Dragon? Would be much more active 'pet', wont get shy, good handlers, etc. I like the idea of Knob-tails as they are more of a hobby lizard. If I wanted a pet, I would look at getting a nice red phase beardie.


----------



## Em1986 (Jun 29, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Have you considered a Bearded Dragon? Would be much more active 'pet', wont get shy, good handlers, etc. I like the idea of Knob-tails as they are more of a hobby lizard. If I wanted a pet, I would look at getting a nice red phase beardie.



I am getting bearded dragons for daytime fun and company and looking into getting some geckos as night time company/something relaxing to watch when i can't sleep. Also hopefully they will get some warmth coming from the bearded dragon enclosure because that is where their enclosure would sit.

Not really on subject but oh well, just thought i would throw that option in


----------



## knobtailedgecko (Jun 29, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Have you considered a Bearded Dragon? Would be much more active 'pet', wont get shy, good handlers, etc. I like the idea of Knob-tails as they are more of a hobby lizard. If I wanted a pet, I would look at getting a nice red phase beardie.


no i havnt really looked into them but i think i would rather a gecko because they are much cuter, i also had a shingle back and couple of years back.


----------

